# The "New" Auto Button



## Bill Sprague (Jan 4, 2018)

Operating System:  Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version: Classic 7.1

At the last update both versions of Lightroom got an enhanced "Auto" button in the Develop/Edit sections. Before that, most seemed to agreed that it didn't work very well. Now it seems that it might be better and even useful.  

The description of the "enhancement" from Adobe is worth reading:

_"Start your edits with Auto, which uses Adobe Sensei to *intelligently* apply adjustments based on a photo’s light and color characteristics. Adobe's Auto feature now uses *advanced machine learning *to automatically apply the best edits for these slider controls in your photos: Exposure, Contrast, Highlights, Shadows, Whites, Blacks, Saturation, and Vibrance. 

The *underlying neural nets have been trained *with thousands of professionally shot and manually edited photos to evaluate and correct an image, just like a skilled human photographer."_

I've started trying the button to set a starting point in Classic CC one photo at a time. It works better than I want to admit! 

I started to wonder what would happen if I applied it to every RAW in import! It can be done. I made a preset with only the Auto box and Sharpening boxes selected. I went out and shot a dozen images and imported them with my new preset applied. To my surprise, it actually worked! 

If you are a Lightroom Classic CC user, try it and post how it works for you.  Curiosity is killing me!


----------



## Zenon (Jan 4, 2018)

I added to my workflow as a base. Johan explained it can be set to auto apply at import and will analyze each image separately. On the import page select Apply During Import and then in the Develop Settings drop down choose Auto Settings. That is from LR's presets that come with the software.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 4, 2018)

Actually I have Clarity (not adjusted by Auto), Sharpening and NR (per ISO), Lens Corrections and Profile also auto apply at import. These are saved using Default Develop Settings and I use the camera's serial number and ISO. To manage this my ISO is set for 1:1 otherwise it would be a nightmare to keep up. I have a separate folder with files for each ISO - 100, 200,400 and so on. I make any changes there and save the new Default Settings.


----------



## Bill Sprague (Jan 5, 2018)

Zenon,

First, I didn't realize that Auto was buried in the default choices.   Thanks!   To make it better you showed me how to add Clarity, Sharpening and NR to Auto.  So, thank you twice.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 5, 2018)

Well we can thank Johan for that. The others I have been doing for years. I know for some Auto anything does not sit well they are just starring points that get different levels of PP depending on the situation.


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Jan 5, 2018)

Zenon said:


> Actually I have Clarity (not adjusted by Auto), Sharpening and NR (per ISO), Lens Corrections and Profile also auto apply at import. These are saved using Default Develop Settings and I use the camera's serial number and ISO. To manage this my ISO is set for 1:1 otherwise it would be a nightmare to keep up. I have a separate folder with files for each ISO - 100, 200,400 and so on. I make any changes there and save the new Default Settings.


Be aware that you can *not* set Auto Tone to the camera default! If you try to do that, you will set the current slider positions as default, not Auto Tone. The only way to apply Auto Tone on import is to use a Develop preset and apply that in the import dialog.


----------



## Zenon (Jan 5, 2018)

Nope you explained that on another thread. It won't analyze each file individually. It has to activated on the import page using LR's preset.


----------

